# JoJo’s waiting thread



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

This girls earliest possible due date would be the 14th. Maiden doe. How close do you think we are? Some minor normal discharge started today. Bag is not completely firm yet but getting close


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Just by guessing..you have awhile left. Her udder is not full, and her sides still look tight. Not like the kids have dropped . I would guess at least a week or longer..(headsmash) sorry


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I was figuring this at a minimum lol. Waiting is always a killer. Thank you


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Updated pics from today. Odd question why does her butt are pulse?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She has kids in there taking up a lot of room.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

That I won’t argue with lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Kidds are dropping and her body is getting prepared.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


Pretty doe.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Good looking doe. Good luck. Lets have baby pics please


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Good luck kidding and beautiful doe.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Current status. Still holding on lol. The time she was away with the buck would have put her due anywhere from the 14th to the latest 31st. At least she is getting a nice bag for a first freshener


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Now we are getting somewhere. Her teats are extended, the udder.is filling, The indention in front of her.hip.points are saying babies are dropping to get ready.
Im sorry. It seems like F-O-R-E-V-E-R! :waiting:..but trust me..
Its worth the wait. 
She is looking very good!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Now we are getting somewhere. Her teats are extended, the udder.is filling, The indention in front of her.hip.points are saying babies are dropping to get ready.
> Im sorry. It seems like F-O-R-E-V-E-R! :waiting:..but trust me..
> Its worth the wait.
> She is looking very good!


So what would be your guess. Are you thinking she will take it all the way to the 31st?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im guessing Sunday or Monday. Its sooo hard to pinpoint from pictures. Her udder still is only a little over 1/2 full..by the 27th is what Im guessing. First freshners tend to go a litte longer, since its all new and all.body parts are tight. 
I thinking the 27th..k?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Im guessing Sunday or Monday. Its sooo hard to pinpoint from pictures. Her udder still is only a little over 1/2 full..by the 27th is what Im guessing. First freshners tend to go a litte longer, since its all new and all.body parts are tight.
> I thinking the 27th..k?


Her udder is actually tight at this point lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ill show you a picture of one of mines udder while she was in labor..k


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ill show you a picture of one of mines udder while she was in labor..k
> View attachment 185661


Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

We had a healthy bouncing baby girl around noon. Mom and baby doin great.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Tbs4life2000 said:


> We had a healthy bouncing baby girl around noon. Mom and baby doin great.
> View attachment 185699


Congratulations.:clapping:. She is so cute . You must add her to the 2020 kidding thread. The doelings really need a win this year.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

:coolmoves::goodjob::wow:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aaawww! Such a little sweetie!!!
Congratulations!
They both look happy!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congratulations! Thats a cutie! So grateful Mom did well too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:goodjob: Congrats, so cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh...please be sure and put the.new kidds picture on our 2020 Kidding Tally..so all of us can see how precious she is.


----------

